# Mit Dropdown oder Textfeld Datenpunkte im Diagramm ein-/ausblenden



## ted1990 (6. Okt 2019)

Hallo,

ich möchte mitJavascript + HTML Datenpunkte plotten. Der User kann in einem Dropdown Menu oder Textfeld die Bezeichnung vom Datensatz auswählen und dann sieht er unten nur den einen Datenpunkt anstatt alle.

Ich nutze die Vorlage von plotly, aber mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß, an welcher Stelle ich es abändern muss.
bei mir sind beispielsweise die werte vorhanden, ich muss es nicht über eine excelliste abrufen. 


Vorlage: https://plot.ly/javascript/dropdowns/

Mein versuch:
_var listofid = [];
listofdmc [2] = '123', '345', '678';

    currenttemp = [];
currenttemp [2] = '13', '12', '16';
    currenttime = [];
    currenttime [2] = '8:00', '9:00', '10:00';


// Default productid
setBubblePlot('choose product id');

function setBubblePlot(chosendmc) {
    getidData(chosenid);

    var trace1 = {
        x: currenttime,
        y: currenttemp,
        mode: 'lines+markers',
        marker: {
            size: 12,
            opacity: 0.5
        }
    };



    var data = [trace1];

    var layout = {
        title: 'Line and Scatter Plot',
        height: 400,
        width: 480
    };

    Plotly.newPlot('plotdiv', data, layout);
};

var innerContainer = document.querySelector(
    '[data-num="0"'),
    plotEl = innerContainer.querySelector('.plot'),
    dmcSelector = innerContainer.querySelector('productiddata');

function assignOptions(textArray, selector) {
    for (var i = 0; i < textArray.length; i++) {
        var currentOption = document.createElement('option');
        currentOption.text = textArray;
        selector.appendChild(currentOption);
    }
}

assignOptions(listofproductid, idSelector);

function updateproductid() {
    setBubblePlot(idSelector.value);
}

idSelector.addEventListener('change', updateproductid, false);
});

IDer Compiler meldet mir immer einen Syntaxfehler, aber leider bin ich nicht in der Lage den exakt zu identifizieren. 
gerne auch andere Vorschläge.

Teddy_


----------

